# Schedule issues



## thisisfromwork (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello guys,

I've been reading quite a few articles about this but I still would like to get your opinions.

I work night shifts (8:00PM - 5:00AM). The gym opens around 7AM. I usually train before heading to work when I was in the mid-morning shift. Gave it a shot earlier today and I felt a little out of the game. Should I continue working out after work with a (8:00PM - 5:00AM) schedule or just do it before heading to work.  Thanks


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2015)

Get a system down and stick with it. Your mind and body will adjust.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2015)

Talk to Ecks. He works nights.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 19, 2015)

I would go before you go to work. Training at 6pm is better than training at 6am. Statistically you're gonna be stronger at that time. Everyone is different but..


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I would go before you go to work. Training at 6pm is better than training at 6am. Statistically you're gonna be stronger at that time. Everyone is different but..



I disagree, partially because the military always PTs first thing in the morning, then work, then more PT after work if there is time.  I know part of it is simple scheduling, but as snake said, if you get into a routine your body will adjust as needed.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 19, 2015)

I usually get up at 230am to train before work. I don't like it, but that's usually my only time. You body will adjust. But it sucks at first.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't weight train in the morning for my life. I am much stronger later in the afternoon. I just can't squat or deadlift at 5am. Lol fuk dat


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 19, 2015)

I work 7am-7pm and go after work, on my days off I still have to go around 8pm...my mind and body cant do the am stuff....So work days and off days I train at the same time


----------



## Dex (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't have a steady work schedule. I just get my workout in when I can. Sometimes I get up in the morning and hit the weights in the basement. Other days I go to the gym after 9p when the kids go to bed. I have hit my PRs in the morning though.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 19, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I would go before you go to work. Training at 6pm is better than training at 6am. Statistically you're gonna be stronger at that time. Everyone is different but..



If he was on a normal work, sleep, wake cycle then I'd agree but that's not the case here.


OP, there is a lot of interesting stuff coming out of studies looking at the impact of the circadian rhythm on training and the overall conclusion appears to be that training 6 hours after you wake up is ideal.
Take a look at the circadian rhythm of a normal person who sleeps 12am-8am:




You'll notice that between 6-8hrs after waking up is when your levels of coordination, reaction time, muscle strength & cardio efficiency are all peaking - that's why its a more optimal time to train for most people.  

If I was you, then I'd look at my average wake up time and then add 6-8hrs on top of that - whichever one you end up closer too (pre/post work time) is the one I'd choose to train in


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> If he was on a normal work, sleep, wake cycle then I'd agree but that's not the case here.
> 
> 
> OP, there is a lot of interesting stuff coming out of studies looking at the impact of the circadian rhythm on training and the overall conclusion appears to be that training 6 hours after you wake up is ideal.
> ...



I have seen info on this before. I wonder if it really translates to someone working the graveyard shit though.  Not the most scientific evaluation but many people working those hours are pretty ****ed up and often don't ever get used to it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have seen info on this before. I wonder if it really translates to someone working the graveyard shit though.  Not the most scientific evaluation but many people working those hours are pretty ****ed up and often don't ever get used to it.



For those with inconsistent sleep patterns (rotating shifts, etc) or really extreme cycles (wake up at 11pm, sleep at 3pm, etc) it doesn't translate at all since you don't really have a fixed sleep/wake cycle & your hormones are pretty much all over the place.  

I wasn't a believer in the whole concept either when it first came to my attention a few years ago but I decided to experiment with a few clients and see if there was any truth to it. 
Anecdotally, 80-85% noticed a significant performance boost once we lined everything up according to their own individual circadian rhythms - not perfect but good enough for me to take the whole thing seriously.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks guys for the feedback. Will be doing Back/Bi today. Really looking forward in doing this after I get sleep as opposed to yesterday when I did chest coming home from work around 8AM. Only thing I have to deal with when I catch some sleep will be the crowd during the afternoon.  I'd estimate waking up around 3PM if not 2PM. Hoping to get a good pump from there. Will give an update as for the results afterwards.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 19, 2015)

I love how a simple post can get so scientific. Good luck thisisfromwork. Yeah let us know


----------



## Magical (Oct 19, 2015)

Mornings are for drinking coffee


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I love how a simple post can get so scientific. Good luck thisisfromwork. Yeah let us know



Sometimes it gets obnoxious even for a complete dork like me. But at least with zilla the guy can give you real world applications for these things.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Talk to Ecks. He works nights.



Am I the only one that lol'd at this?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 20, 2015)

Magical said:


> Mornings are for drinking coffee



Yes, and then off to the gym.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been working night shift since I was 19. Always trained before I go to work. I've tried after work but I can't fall asleep after and staying up to eat and shit is a pain in the balls. 

I work at 5pm. I get out at 130 am. I usually fall asleep at 3 am. Wake up at 7 am to put my kid on the bus. Get to go back to sleep at about 9am u til my youngest wakes up at like 11ish. 

I actually prefer to train an hour or so after I wake up. It's always worked good for me. There's days I'll wake up take my pre workout and go right to the gym, and those days are usually when I have my best workouts for some reason. I'd rather be tired at work after I train than being tired at the gym and having shitty workouts if I trained after work. 

Another thing I like about training before work is I can eat alot of food and feed my body after some serious training. The train then go home and sleep thing just doesn't seem like a good idea if you're trying to get bigger and stronger. 

As long as you're getting all your food in for the days I would suggest going right when u wake up. You'll get used to it. A good preworkout definitely helps. Good luck brother. 

And all this scientific study bullshit is exactly that, bullshit. Just fukking train and eat. People think too god damn much and just look for shit to use as excuses.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Am I the only one that lol'd at this?


I actually ell oh elled too


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 20, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I love how a simple post can get so scientific. Good luck thisisfromwork. Yeah let us know



I'm used to having to explain myself for the recommendations I give in real life, hence the scientific posts lol - the good old "this is what works for me" stuff just isn't going to cut it when your dealing with the people that I deal with.

But I do realise that a lot of you guys aren't fans of evidence-based recommendations, which is why I don't post much here to avoid people getting annoyed


----------



## Seeker (Oct 20, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm used to having to explain myself for the recommendations I give in real life, hence the scientific posts lol - the good old "this is what works for me" stuff just isn't going to cut it when your dealing with the people that I deal with.
> 
> But I do realise that a lot of you guys aren't fans of evidence-based recommendations, which is why I don't post much here to avoid people getting annoyed


I do appreciate it. Sometimes it does depend on who is actually providing the information. You've proven yourself to be someone to take seriously. I appreciate that, too.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Oct 20, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I love how a simple post can get so scientific. Good luck thisisfromwork. Yeah let us know



Thanks a lot guys. Gave it a shot earlier after waking up. Yeah, it does feel different as opposed from coming home after work.  I guess I just have to deal with afternoon crowd. I still probably need to get used to the time changes and stuff. 

I also noticed that I have gotten quite an energy boost from it and probably wouldn't fall asleep later on during the shift.

@ECKSRATED: Wow, you only get 4 hours of sleep and still go for it.

@MrRippedZilla: I did check the diagram you posted and find in interesting.  Maybe I can adjust the time and match it with mine.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 20, 2015)

I occasionally work swing shifts and that's the worst. Some days I go at 10 am and others I go at 6 pm. I find it hard to adjust and training is always hard


----------



## snake (Oct 20, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I love how a simple post can get so scientific. Good luck thisisfromwork. Yeah let us know



I hate it when the facts get in the way of a good discussion.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 21, 2015)

Magical said:


> Mornings are for drinking coffee



and SEX...


----------

